# The only constant is change.....



## sour_grapes

Question: What do these users have in common:

Plowboy
Runningwolf
Dangerdave
Pumpkinman
Seth8530

What is going on here lately?


----------



## dangerdave

Word associations, ugh!

Um, they all begin with consonants?


----------



## Julie

they all changed their avatars.  I say spring fever!


----------



## Runningwolf

Spring??? It's 3° here today.


----------



## Julie

got you beat, 11 here right now


----------



## sour_grapes

Julie nailed it. What the heck is going on? And now we can add Jamesngalveston to the list.

All I am saying is that if Raelene changes her avatar, I am quitting the forum.


----------



## Runningwolf

sour_grapes said:


> All I am saying is that if Raelene changes her avatar, I am quitting the forum.



...or getting yourself up to speed with the rest of us.


----------



## Julie

Oho, pressure is on!!!!!! Raelene don't do it!!!!!!


----------



## ckvchestnut

James' avatar change inspired me again to resume my search for wine racks and bottle holders. I found some pretty interesting and unique ones. Think I'll start a thread on that for fun!


----------



## sour_grapes

Runningwolf said:


> ...or getting yourself up to speed with the rest of us.



Are you saying you don't like my avatar?  I do like your new one, I must say.



Julie said:


> Oho, pressure is on!!!!!! Raelene don't do it!!!!!!



Yeah, poor Raelene. She is sitting there, minding her own business, when suddenly lots of people are beseeching her to change her avatar for some reason!


----------



## sour_grapes

And Runningwolf AGAIN!

For the record, I meant I liked your old new one. I guess I like your new new one, too, but I suppose I prefer science to fantasy!


----------



## Runningwolf

Hummmph, me thinks Julie is playing with my avatar. I'm sure no other mod or admin would ever do that to me.


----------



## Julie

You are soooooo going to get it from me when I see you,


----------



## Runningwolf

WELL!!!! Why did you post a pumpkin with a pink tutu for Tom's avatar. That was just wrong, my gosh how embarrassing. I am so out of your league and innocent.


----------



## Julie

Everyone stand back, quick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lightening is getting ready to strike Runningwolf!!!!!!!!! :< :< :<


----------



## grapeman

Dan I saw this on FB and thought of you! Now that would make an avatar!


----------



## the_rayway

Wait for it....


----------



## sour_grapes

the_rayway said:


> Wait for it....



no... Noo NOOOOO!


----------



## the_rayway

Mwahahahaha!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

LMAO thats great!


----------



## Turock

What the heck are you DOING there, rayway??? I can't quite make it out but it looks like......


----------



## the_rayway

Damn Paul, always dragging me into these things 

I miss you guys/gals. Lol!

Turock - yep, just what it looks like.


----------



## jamesngalveston

hummm short skirt, fishnets, lol


just kidding ray....


----------



## ckvchestnut

That's not a cod is it Rayway? Took me til today to figure out what you are doing! The avatar is so small on my phone lol


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> WELL!!!! Why did you post a pumpkin with a pink tutu for Tom's avatar. That was just wrong, my gosh how embarrassing. I am so out of your league and innocent.


 

Smokescreens, smokescreens. You are good at that


----------



## dangerdave

I call my wine room "Danger's Lab". It's a play on _Dexter's Lab_, so Dan, the new avatar is cool in my book!


----------



## Runningwolf

dangerdave said:


> I call my wine room "Danger's Lab". It's a play on _Dexter's Lab_, so Dan, the new avatar is cool in my book!



Dave, I have to keep checking in here to see what my avatar looks like myself as one of the Mod's keep changing it. I have no idea where they drummed up that idea to do such a thing.


----------



## the_rayway

ckvchestnut said:


> That's not a cod is it Rayway? Took me til today to figure out what you are doing! The avatar is so small on my phone lol



Not cod. It was awhile back, so I'm not totally sure what kind of fish it was. Got it from the market by my place 

Likely Goldeye or trout.


----------



## RegionRat

the_rayway said:


> Not cod. It was awhile back, so I'm not totally sure what kind of fish it was. Got it from the market by my place
> 
> Likely Goldeye or trout.



Looks like a snapper...... just say'n

http://indian-river.fl.us/fishing/fish/snapgray.html

RR


----------



## ckvchestnut

Yup... it does look like snapper, now that I'm on my laptop but my original message was a bit of a cheeky joke regarding the Maritimers' kissing the cod ritual


----------



## RegionRat

ckvchestnut said:


> Yup... it does look like snapper, now that I'm on my laptop but my original message was a bit of a cheeky joke regarding the Maritimers' kissing the cod ritual




I was, uhumm, a little Tongue-in-cheek also, lol

RR


----------



## ckvchestnut

Yup... lol


----------



## SmokeyMcBong

ckvchestnut said:


> Yup... it does look like snapper, now that I'm on my laptop but my original message was a bit of a cheeky joke regarding the Maritimers' kissing the cod ritual



last time we were home (Newfoundland) we got my girlfriend and my sisters boyfriend to kiss the cod. I still have the screeching in kit with me. theres a little speech each honorary newfie has to say, then kiss the cod, take a shot of screech (the worst part), and a spoonful of cod liver oil! terrible ritual if you ask me lol, but they each got signed proof of achievement and each can honestly say that they are a card carrying newfie!!!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thanks for filling us in Smokey and reminding me why I'm glad I'm not a newfie! lol it's gross. Honestly I'd kiss the cod if it were fresh... but screech?? or cod liver oil?? egad! :<


----------



## SmokeyMcBong

lol, the funny thing is that if youre a newfie, you don't have to do it. its only for people who wanna be honorary newfies! if I had to go through that punishment, theres no way I'd be a newfie lol!


----------



## ckvchestnut

ah.... well that's interesting didn't know that! I'll be sure never to take on the challenge lol I've only been to New Brunwick, Nova Scotia and PEI. Wanted to try Gaspe as well at some point, it's definitely nice up there!


----------



## the_rayway

Ah, I haven't been to Newfoundland yet. My parents adore it there though, and have been several times.

I've been to all of the rest of the east coast though, and it's breathtaking. People there are nearly as friendly as those here in Manitoba!


----------



## sour_grapes

Sorry to interrupt this tour of the Canadian provinces, but for those keeping score at home, we have new avatars for:
Rayway (dang it)
Region Rat
ckvchestnut (Carolyn)
Runningwolf (Dan) AGAIN
littlefootwines
(I don't know whether to count Julie or to just blame Dan for screwing around.)
Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## plowboy

Guess I failed at flying under the radar. My original avatar was just a random picture I had on the old cell phone. I figured I needed something more fitting. 

And yes, cabin fever has most defiantly set in. Looks like we are getting a couple more inches of snow tonight


----------



## Julie

sour_grapes said:


> Sorry to interrupt this tour of the Canadian provinces, but for those keeping score at home, we have new avatars for:
> Rayway (dang it)
> Region Rat
> ckvchestnut (Carolyn)
> Runningwolf (Dan) AGAIN
> littlefootwines
> (I don't know whether to count Julie or to just blame Dan for screwing around.)
> Sorry if I missed anyone!



Why Paul, how observant you are!


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG, don't ever leave Julie out or we'll all pay for it. Wanna see drama?


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, and GaDawg, too.


----------



## seth8530

Phew and I thought I was in trouble lol


----------



## ckvchestnut

James didn't have one before an now he does - does that count?


Carolyn


----------



## sour_grapes

ckvchestnut said:


> James didn't have one before an now he does - does that count?



Counts for me! (See post #6.)


----------



## ckvchestnut

Oops sorry! Thought you were recapping the list!


Carolyn


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, now JohnT is on the list! 

John, I never quite understood your old avatar (which I aesthetically liked). Specifically, what was reflected in that glass/chalice/grail?


----------



## Deezil

Aaaahahahahahaha!

... It worked..


----------



## sour_grapes

And now Pumpkinman has drunk the Kool-Aid.....


----------



## Pumpkinman

MY avatar is magically changing on its own..lol


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, and Vernsgal. HWMBV (He who must be Vern) looks scary!


----------



## JohnT

Count me in as well... MMMMMMM ... Kool-Aid....


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Count me in as well... MMMMMMM ... Kool-Aid....



John, see post #47!


----------



## sour_grapes

And now we can add Deezil, too!


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> John, see post #47!


 

It was the trophy I won for "winemaker of the year" here in NJ. 

In hind-sight, perhaps a bit uppity and I have been meaning to change it for quite some time.

The funny bit was when I asked the presenter to pour some wine into it. It was not all one piece and leaked. I ended up having a nice wine bath. All I can say is ... Thank you wine-a-way.


----------



## sour_grapes

Adding geek to the party!


----------



## grapeman

Deezil said:


> Aaaahahahahahaha!
> 
> ... It worked..


 

This didn't make a lot of sense to me until I just noticed Dan's Mad Scientist avatar he currently has....................


----------



## Deezil

grapeman said:


> This didn't make a lot of sense to me until I just noticed Dan's Mad Scientist avatar he currently has....................



Earned me a new avatar... But it was so worth it !!!!

  

Dan caught on rather fast;
I was wondering who else might be observant enough to 'get it'


----------



## grapeman

Kinda like Dan turning Julie's poor dog over in her avatar. I thought it looked more comfortable laying on it's back. It stayed that way for a couple days. Those two really had fun with each others avatars.


----------



## Deezil

Dan, like Shaggy says... "It wasn't me!"


----------



## sour_grapes

And the latest from Grapeman: Holy bejeezus!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Racking blueberry peach port style wine, racking and bottling apple wine. Racking Gamay. Racking and bottling tropical daze. Maybe racking and bottling Pinot Gris if it's clear. Busy day today lol 


Carolyn


----------



## Julie

sour_grapes said:


> And the latest from Grapeman: Holy bejeezus!



LOL, boy is that an understatement!!!!


Rich, you sure do know how to fill up a place!


----------



## Julie

DANIEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you will pay for this!


----------



## sour_grapes

Julie said:


> DANIEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you will pay for this!



Awww, and I thought the house in the woods was a new side of Julie we hadn't seen before....


----------



## Julie

that is camp. Have you seen GreginND's new avatar?


----------



## Runningwolf

All right Greg, Julie has been playing with all of the mod's avatars but I wouldn't think she'd do that to yours. I know you wouldn't have done that.


----------



## Deezil

And the plot thickens!



(Poor Greg...)


----------



## sour_grapes

Julie said:


> that is camp. Have you seen GreginND's new avatar?





Runningwolf said:


> All right Greg, Julie has been playing with all of the mod's avatars but I wouldn't think she'd do that to yours. I know you wouldn't have done that.



Yes, I have seen it. I thought about whether Greg would have done that in general. (I was going to post "uhh, Greg? Is that you?") Then I realized he is visiting wineries in Santa Cruz today. Hmmm, suspicious, methinks.


----------



## grapeman

Now I have to go find his!


----------



## Runningwolf

Grapeman, I haven't seen any of your underwear commercials lately.


----------



## Boatboy24

Runningwolf said:


> Grapeman, I haven't seen any of your underwear commercials lately.



I hope they're nothing like this:


----------



## ckvchestnut

This thread is hilarious! Just had to participate! Hope there are no kiddies around lol!


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut

Too late that was too creepy lol 


Carolyn


----------



## Runningwolf

Me thinks Carolyn has a avatar fetish


----------



## ckvchestnut

Did u see my last one? That is my daughter before the apocalypse:




After:




Carolyn


----------



## Runningwolf

That's hilarious. If that really is your daughter she is beautiful.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Which one?? Lol just kidding! Yes my other is also a real catch! The 2nd is her with an iPhone app change to her photo! 

Here's my other "doll" proud of those girls!




Sorry couldn't resist - know it's of topic!


Carolyn


----------



## sour_grapes

Now Elmer, and ckvchestnut (Carolyn) AGAIN!


----------



## GreginND

You all don't like my vintage corkscrew?


----------



## Runningwolf

GreginND said:


> You all don't like my vintage corkscrew?



LMAO and I was getting blamed for putting that up there. No idea why anyone would think I would do such a thing.


----------



## the_rayway

OMG, you guys are killing me!  I want that corkscrew.

Carolyn - those are some beautiful daughters you have there (the non-zombified versions). Well done!


----------



## ckvchestnut

the_rayway said:


> OMG, you guys are killing me!  I want that corkscrew.
> 
> Carolyn - those are some beautiful daughters you have there (the non-zombified versions). Well done!




That corkscrew is gross looking! Btw the way not sure if you'd be able to open a bottle with it? Too heavy IMO oh and you might risk getting some added s02 in there too!

Thanks for the compliment on my girls!


Carolyn


----------



## GreginND

ckvchestnut said:


> That corkscrew is gross looking! Btw the way not sure if you'd be able to open a bottle with it? Too heavy IMO oh and you might risk getting some added s02 in there too!
> 
> Carolyn



Is THIS one better?


----------



## Julie

GreginND said:


> Is THIS one better?


 
      yes!!!!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Julie again, Boatboy again, GreginND again (and, I suspect will change yet again soon!)


----------



## grapeman

This one would work also. It is called a screwnicorn.


----------



## the_rayway

Stop!   
I'm crying at work because I'm laughing so hard and people are looking at me funny!


----------



## ckvchestnut

GreginND said:


> Is THIS one better?




OMG lmao!! Ya not as gross!! Giggling tizzy!


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut

grapeman said:


> This one would work also. It is called a screwnicorn.




It's real? Can u buy that?? Lol


Carolyn


----------



## grapeman

ckvchestnut said:


> It's real? Can u buy that?? Lol
> 
> 
> Carolyn


 

Go to ebay and search screwnicorn - about 8-10 dollars.

The other red one is there too. Use your imagination on what to search for.


----------



## ckvchestnut

You must have stumbled upon that by accident? Who would search for a screwnicorn?? My phone didn't like that word at all! I had to uncorrect autocorrect 3 times lol! I'll have a look!


Carolyn


----------



## grapeman

Oh no, I purposly was looking up screwnicorn! ROFLMAO No it came up when I tried to find the little red man that Greg has an avatar.


----------



## GreginND

Search on Happy Man - you'll find the corkscrew, a bottle stopper (that apparently is too small and leaks - size DOES matter) and a crown cap opener.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Oh so nay to the Happy Man then?? Lol I still can't get over the screwnicorn!


Carolyn


----------



## the_rayway

I personally like these two:

The first one was a bit over the edge so it was removed.


----------



## Pumpkinman

I was given one of those mustache corkscrews....but I don't know if I'd like a little man giving my bottle a screw.......


----------



## GreginND

Change is good.


----------



## bakervinyard

I'm not to sharp with the computer. I was messing around and cam up with this for my avatar. When I find one I really like I'll change it. Bakervinyard


----------



## Pumpkinman

Heck just ask Dan Runningwolf, he has been on an avatar changing streak!


----------



## sour_grapes

And Boatboy, for that matter!


----------



## ckvchestnut

What can I say? I love myself lol JK


Carolyn


----------



## Boatboy24

It appears an evil canine has invaded Runningwolf's avatar.


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG that is too funny! I didn't even notice that and had to go back and look at the original picture to make sure it wasn't there before. That dang dog just keeps coming back to haunt me. JULIE!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Holy smokes, it even has my own puppy in his hand. Some buddies pretty good. I know brother Tom would never do this...JULIE!


----------



## Julie

Me thinks we have someone else that is changing things and it's not Deezil or Pumpkinman!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie said:


> Me thinks we have someone else that is changing things and it's not Deezil or Pumpkinman!!!!!!



Well Grapeman is way too mature and _OLD_ to be playing these kind of pranks, Wade is trying to figure out where his next fishing hole is, and Ibglowin is too busy trying to figure out what his next dinner is so that only leaves .....



*Julie!*


----------



## Pumpkinman

Unfortunately, I cannot take credit for this.....


----------



## grapeman

It must be Mike if it has to do with food and isn't that your "Sammywhich"?


----------



## Deezil

The Sammywich is new to me, but I seen the other pup a day or two ago 

Just didnt wanna spoil the surprise..

Like Pumpkinman, I cannot take the credit
Bravo, whomever, bravo!


----------



## sour_grapes

In addition to the moderator blame-game, we also have Geronimo, and Boatboy AGAIN (I think, I have lost track). Pardon my ignorance, but who _IS_ Olaf?


----------



## GreginND

LOL, love it.


----------



## sour_grapes

And Greg, who appears to have a, uhhh, thang, for pigtails, AGAIN.


----------



## DirtyDawg10

lol


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but who _IS_ Olaf?



Olaf is the snowman that for a few brief moments, was my avatar. He is from the Disney movie "Frozen".


----------



## GreginND

sour_grapes said:


> And Greg, who appears to have a, uhhh, thang, for pigtails, AGAIN.




Whatever it takes to get to the wine. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Olaf is the snowman that for a few brief moments, was my avatar. He is from the Disney movie "Frozen".



Ahh, I see. I did see that avatar. However, I think that when I first read comments referencing "I love Olaf!" you had already moved on to the crinkly-nosed sommelier you have at this moment, so I assumed that that was Olaf.

Okay, soo.... is the crinkly-nosed sommelier actually..... Jim?


----------



## JohnT

Anyone care to create a new avatar for me????


----------



## Julie

JohnT said:


> Anyone care to create a new avatar for me????



Dear Lord, you are letting yourself wide open for this!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Anyone care to create a new avatar for me????



There. All set!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, soo.... is the crinkly-nosed sommelier actually..... Jim?



Nope. Doesn't bare any resemblance to me at all.


----------



## Julie

Well JohnT you asked and as always we have members and mods who are very willing to help






AND I DID NOT DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pumpkinman

BWA HAHAHAHAHAHAH! Damn John...who did you piss off?


----------



## JohnT

OMG, was that funny.. 

I have been bustin-a-gut for the last fifteen minutes!!!


----------



## Julie

Boatboy24 said:


> Nope. Doesn't bare any resemblance to me at all.




Billy Bob Thornton?


----------



## jamesngalveston

new avatar for JohnT.


----------



## Julie

I believe GaDawg has a new avatar!


----------



## sour_grapes

Julie said:


> I believe GaDawg has a new avatar!



I got the Dawg covered! See post #42!


----------



## Julie

lol. well then he hasn't been posting on here enough cuz I just noticed


----------



## Julie

AND it is Wild Man Dan!!!!


----------



## Julie

Oh wait a minute it is Wolf an Dan!!!!!!!!!

And Pumpkinman has traded in his pumpkin!


----------



## Julie

Alright someone better fess up


----------



## sour_grapes

Holy guacamole, Julie!!


----------



## cmason1957

I never knew Julie was my high school math teacher.


----------



## GreginND

Julie rocks!!


----------



## sour_grapes

Deezil, that is CREEPY!! Stop that!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Looks like even Wade is in now!


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, okay, who did me in? It was NOT me!


----------



## Julie

roflmao, I'm thinkin you did. You know you started this whole thing!


----------



## JohnT

Yours reminds me of my mother-in-law Julie.. 


Ok guys, I have served my time. Paid my debt to WMT society. Can I change my avatar now????

Consider it a 4000th post present.


----------



## Julie

JohnT said:


> Yours reminds me of my mother-in-law Julie..
> 
> 
> Ok guys, I have served my time. Paid my debt to WMT society. Can I change my avatar now????
> 
> Consider it a 4000th post present.


 
Your mother-in-law is a dog?????


----------



## sour_grapes

Aack! It happened again! My world is being rocked!


----------



## Julie

Lol, Paul!!!!!! Are you the angry Kool Aid Man?


----------



## JohnT

Julie said:


> Your mother-in-law is a dog?????


 
No, 

She is a B#T##H. 

Just kidding, she would always tell me Son-In-law jokes, and I would always tell her mother-in-law jokes. It was always good natured. We always had a chuckle. One b-day, she gave me a T shirt with "Happiness is finding you MIL's face on a milk carton" written on it.


----------



## Julie

JohnT, I see you released yourself from your penitence,


----------



## JohnT

Julie said:


> JohnT, I see you released yourself from your penitence,


 
I would have stayed longer. However, as it turns out, God doesn't like Welch's either so he released me early.


----------



## Runningwolf

Paul this is great!

sour_grapes
Victim of the Invasion of the Avatar Snatchers


----------



## GreginND

I love it.


----------



## sour_grapes

Runningwolf said:


> Paul this is great!
> 
> sour_grapes
> Victim of the Invasion of the Avatar Snatchers



If only I knew whom to blame.....


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, and JohnT yet AGAIN! (Not to mention Dan again, but I've lost track....)


----------



## Julie

sour_grapes said:


> If only I knew whom to blame.....



I'm thinkin it is Ibglowin.


----------



## sour_grapes

Hey, whoever you are, can I get, at least temporarily, the angry-looking grape in manacles back? I want to grab an image of it!


----------



## sour_grapes

That was quick! Thank you thank you!!


----------



## GreginND

He's from Freethegrapes.org

http://freethegrapes.org


----------



## ckvchestnut

That is one creepy looking Grape! Julie that dog is cute! 


Carolyn


----------



## Julie

That is my Jesse! Lol, and what in the world is going on with your avatar!


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> Oh, and JohnT yet AGAIN! (Not to mention Dan again, but I've lost track....)



what? Six Hungarian women with erIenmeyer flasks half full of wine balanced on there heads. Is that too typical of an avatar?

actually, i only changed it to see what the "avatar sniper" will come up with next.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Julie said:


> That is my Jesse! Lol, and what int he world is going on with your avatar!




Jesse is beautiful! Is my avatar blurry? Just wondering! It's supposed to be a fire horse lol!


Carolyn


----------



## Runningwolf

I was trying to figure that out. Even knowing what it is, I can't picture it. Sorry


----------



## sour_grapes

Runningwolf said:


> I was trying to figure that out. Even knowing what it is, I can't picture it. Sorry



I see the body of Scooby-Doo, with the head of Donald Duck. Running from a burning building. Sorry.


----------



## Julie

It is not blurry, lol, just didn't know what it was!


----------



## sour_grapes

And Dan, another sicko avatar. I love it!


----------



## Runningwolf

You guys are killing me. I'm beginning to wonder who I am? Everyday someone has me a new avatar. LOL

Changing Avatars faster than the speed of:


----------



## Runningwolf

You guys are killing me. I'm beginning to wonder who I am? Everyday someone has me a new avatar. LOL


----------



## Julie

Boy, you don't know if you are coming or going do you? ROFLMAO


----------



## grapeman

Wow Dan, four duplicate posts. I think that is a new record. Must be trying to pad the count again huh? Julie struck again it looks like.


----------



## JohnT

ATTENION AVATAR SNIPER: 

You are a Genius! It took me a while to get it.. 

First I though the toilet cup was another slant on Welch's humor, but then I saw the tab to the tea bag...


.. John + Tea .. or johnT.
I never laughed so or and felt so stupid (both at the same time)!


going to keep this one for a while I think!

Thanks Again Avatar Sniper!


----------



## GreginND

John Tea . . . Best Avatar Ever!


----------



## the_rayway

Still giggling...


----------



## Julie

the_rayway said:


> Still giggling...


 
Boy am I glad you posted something!!! I was starting to get dizzy everytime I click on this thread from Dan be bobbing his head in all those posts! LOL, at least now we are on a new page!


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG this site was a disaster and very slow this morning and I had to get to work. The post wouldn't go and I kept clicking on it. Finally I just shut 'er down. Well I guess they went through. What ever happen to it deleting duplicate posts. Now to find the culprit that added the pictures to my posts! I'm thinking he doesn't have enough work to do in his vineyard.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Really?? Are u referring to my horse? Lol is it blurry? I can't tell from my phone!


Carolyn


----------



## the_rayway

Err Carolyn? I thought it was a greyhound on fire 
Lol!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thus funny! Is it because it's so small in the avatar?? I should post it to be clear lol!




Carolyn


----------



## Julie

Ooooh now I see it!!!!!!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Sure hope it looks like a horse now?? Lol so how can I make my avatar bigger??


Carolyn


----------



## ckvchestnut

Runningwolf said:


> OMG this site was a disaster and very slow this morning and I had to get to work. The post wouldn't go and I kept clicking on it. Finally I just shut 'er down. Well I guess they went through. What ever happen to it deleting duplicate posts. Now to find the culprit that added the pictures to my posts! I'm thinking he doesn't have enough work to do in his vineyard.



OMG! where did you find that crazy scientist?? LOL it's just getting better and better!


----------



## Julie

Carolyn,

Try resizing your picture to 200 x 200 pixels and see how that is.


----------



## sour_grapes

Or, <cough cough>, sign up for a premium membership....


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ya that sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Runningwolf

OMG someone is having fun playing. First my Avatar now add pictures to my post. Funny thing is I could tell some real stories about brains.


----------



## grapeman

Runningwolf said:


> OMG someone is having fun playing. First my Avatar now add pictures to my post. Funny thing is I could tell some real stories about brains.


 
Or maybe lack thereof.................. I saw that guy carrying the brain in your post. I thought you put it there! What a riot.


----------



## the_rayway

Paul (Sour_Grapes) - what is that THING in your Avatar? All hairy looking...


----------



## Julie

the_rayway said:


> Paul (Sour_Grapes) - what is that THING in your Avatar? All hairy looking...


 
ROFLMAO, OMG that is part of his old avatar!


----------



## sour_grapes

Julie said:


> ROFLMAO, OMG that is part of his old avatar!



And, Julie gets the gold star!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Julie said:


> ROFLMAO, OMG that is part of his old avatar!



It appears to be gradually pushing the new one out of the way. Each day, we see a little more of it and a little less of the angry grape.


----------



## GreginND

Change is good.


----------



## Julie

That pig it evil looking!


----------



## sour_grapes

Ack!! I have been flipped! I thought it was _Exeunt, stage left_, and someone else decided it should be _Exeunt, stage right_!


----------



## the_rayway

I'm with Julie on the pig Greg!


----------



## ckvchestnut

what the heck is that Rayway? lol looks evil too! In case your wondering... check my post #38 here... http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f19/im-tired-winter-enough-already-44126/index4.html#post498850 I'm going zombie on their a$$es this summer!


----------



## ckvchestnut

ckvchestnut said:


> what the heck is that Rayway? lol looks evil too! In case your wondering... check my post #38 here... http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f19/im-tired-winter-enough-already-44126/index4.html#post498850 I'm going zombie on their a$$es this summer!



Wait that one is too cute! This one is far more fitting for how I'm feeling right about now!


----------



## sour_grapes

I like both of your new avatars, Carolyn!


----------



## ckvchestnut

Thanks Sour_Grape lol yours is hilarious! Looks like that hairy thing is travelling in the opposite direction now!


----------



## grapeman

Looks like an Ermine to me. LOL (for those that don't know- weasels turn white in the winter and are referred to as ermines) They used to be valued for fur coats.
Like the avatar!


----------



## Julie

the_rayway said:


> I'm with Julie on the pig Greg!


 
I'm thinking this is the avatar for Greg!


----------



## ckvchestnut

grapeman said:


> Looks like an Ermine to me. LOL (for those that don't know- weasels turn white in the winter and are referred to as ermines) They used to be valued for fur coats.
> Like the avatar!



Yup right again!


----------



## ckvchestnut

grapeman said:


> Looks like an Ermine to me. LOL (for those that don't know- weasels turn white in the winter and are referred to as ermines) They used to be valued for fur coats.
> Like the avatar!



Yup right again!  The one that moved into my place is white... I thought I had one of those white lab rats at first... but no it's an ermine! He might just become my next best friend too, we'll see!


----------



## Deezil

We have an owl living somewhere just outside the backyard, doing basically the same thing.. Lady next door has 'fed the birds' for some years - and the rats/mice figured it out... And the owl figured the rats/mice out..

I spent an hour with the owl, last summer
One of the most memorable experiences of my life

He/she scared the "Hoo" out of me the other night, just after the sunset, I flipped on the back porch light, and it let us hear all about it..


----------



## ckvchestnut

Deezil said:


> We have an owl living somewhere just outside the backyard, doing basically the same thing.. Lady next door has 'fed the birds' for some years - and the rats/mice figured it out... And the owl figured the rats/mice out..
> 
> I spent an hour with the owl, last summer
> One of the most memorable experiences of my life
> 
> He/she scared the "Hoo" out of me the other night, just after the sunset, I flipped on the back porch light, and it let us hear all about it..



That's so cool Manley! I love owls


----------



## Runningwolf

Manley I also love owls. About 20 years ago I had tree baby owls hanging around for a few days. It was fun watching them.

Carolyn I love the WWW,


----------



## sour_grapes

Deezil said:


> Lady next door has 'fed the birds' for some years - and the rats/mice figured it out... And the owl figured the rats/mice out..



So, she WAS feeding the birds!


----------



## Deezil

She wanted the little 'tweet tweet' birds... She got more than she bargained for


----------



## sour_grapes

More like little "treat treat" birds -- treats for the owls, I mean!

Since it is on topic for this thread -- like your new avatar, Manley. The old one seriously creeped me out!


----------



## grapeman

Speaking of creeping, it looks like the fox is pushing the sour grape farther away. Does that mean you are getting sweeter as time goes on????????


----------



## sour_grapes

grapeman said:


> Speaking of creeping, it looks like the fox is pushing the sour grape farther away. Does that mean you are getting sweeter as time goes on????????



Mais, bien sur! The older the fiddle, the sweeter the tune!


----------



## grapeman

As the fox continues to show itself more, I had an epiphany! This avatar really belongs to JohnT! The Fox symbolizes the wine in the glass and bottle - wine in all it's foxy glory - Welch's best - the Concord!!!!!!!!! Keep expounding the qualities of it Paul and John will beg to adopt your avatar!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## JohnT

grapeman said:


> As the fox continues to show itself more, I had an epiphany! This avatar really belongs to JohnT! The Fox symbolizes the wine in the glass and bottle - wine in all it's foxy glory - Welch's best - the Concord!!!!!!!!! Keep expounding the qualities of it Paul and John will beg to adopt your avatar!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


 

Foxy? Are you using that as another word for "stank"? 

at any rate.....

You ought to know by now that you can not "out-fox" me!


----------



## grapeman

JohnT said:


> Foxy? Are you using that as another word for "stank"?
> 
> at any rate.....
> 
> You ought to know by now that you can not "out-fox" me!


 
Does that mean you are the ultimate example of Fox?????????


----------



## jamesngalveston

We have sunshine and lots of it today...Beach is packed...I got my shades on.


----------



## grapeman

Are you using the metal detector while on the beach? I would love to use one of them around here as there are lots of items from the French and Indian Wars, Revolutionary War and the War of 1812. I have found coins and buttons before just while digging. In school friends of mine that were scuba divers found a few shipwrecks from battles on Lake Champlain. They recovered a few canons before the state laid claim to all those items. 

Here is a small online article about the incident that took place where the French dumped their cannons and so forth before sinking their boats to retreat
http://www.historiclakes.org/crab/crab4.htm

and here is an excerpt


Much of the armament from the vessels had wisely been thrown overboard. Vessels could be raised, it was another thing to locate and raise guns from the depths. For another 209 years, these guns would lay hidden in the channel between Crab Island and the high cliffs of the New York shore.
Recovery of the artifacts​Finally, in September 1968, three young divers found the cannons along with several anchors, a large swivel gun, muskets and a saber. Unfortunately, some of the artifacts did not receive necessary treatment for their preservation after such a long period in the lake. The muskets and the saber were severely damaged as a result. The swivel gun was eventually placed in the Clinton County Historical Museum. One of the impressive cannons is on display at Clinton County Community College on Bluff Point in Plattsburgh. The other resides at the Crown Point State Historical Site.4


----------



## sour_grapes

grapeman said:


> As the fox continues to show itself more, I had an epiphany! This avatar really belongs to JohnT! The Fox symbolizes the wine in the glass and bottle - wine in all it's foxy glory - Welch's best - the Concord!!!!!!!!! Keep expounding the qualities of it Paul and John will beg to adopt your avatar!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL




Well, not exactly. Here is the most definitive thing I have had to say on the topic



> In all seriousness John, it was indeed big of you to make that concession about Welch's wine being, you know, wine and all.
> 
> For the record, I have not had Welch's wine yet, so I am not in the pro- or anti- camp yet. However, I recently did have some Concord (or was it Catawba?) wine that I could not finish.



The fox, of course, comes from Aesop:



> The Fox and the Grapes​
> 
> ONE hot summer’s day a Fox was strolling through an orchard till he came to a bunch of Grapes just ripening on a vine which had been trained over a lofty branch. “Just the things to quench my thirst,” quoth he. Drawing back a few paces, he took a run and a jump, and just missed the bunch. Turning round again with a One, Two, Three, he jumped up, but with no greater success. Again and again he tried after the tempting morsel, but at last had to give it up, and walked away with his nose in the air, saying: “I am sure they are sour.”
> “IT IS EASY TO DESPISE WHAT YOU CANNOT GET.”


----------



## sour_grapes

Ack! I am head-over-heels over my new avatar!


----------



## grapeman

Looks like the angry grape is trying to fight back!


----------



## jamesngalveston

Grapeman...I do not metal detect the beach, it gets detected everyday at about sunrise....
The guys there find some change, a few rings, sometimes a watch, but not much.
I did get permission today from the land owner thats about 100 yards from this marker.

http://patbean.wordpress.com/2011/10/21/a-landscape-for-pirates-and-birds/

There is a stand of huge old water oaks, i hope that maybe something may be there around the trees..going there tomorrow while at the farm.


----------



## sour_grapes

And GreginND has ANOTHER good pigtail corkscrew!


----------



## GreginND

I found a good picture of an *ahem* actual pig corkscrew - - but I don't think I'll post it here.


----------



## sour_grapes

You mean this sort of thing, but in the flesh?


----------



## GreginND

Um . . . you can find anything on the inter webs.

By the way, what do pigs and ducks have in common?


----------



## sour_grapes

I must admit, I already knew that about ducks, but I never knew that about pigs.


----------



## sour_grapes

Ack, Greg! 



> By the way, what do pigs and ducks have in common?



Ummm, they both appear in your avatar? 

You cannot blame this one on a pigtail!


----------



## sour_grapes

Love the new avatar, Boatboy!


----------



## JohnT

GreginND said:


> By the way, what do pigs and ducks have in common?


 

They both taste amazing when cooked the right way?????


----------



## the_rayway

I'm not going to Google it. I'm not going to Google it....

But I appreciate the change in avatars gentlemen (Sour_grapes & Boatboy). Cheers!


----------



## Boatboy24

the_rayway said:


> I'm not going to Google it. I'm not going to Google it....
> 
> But I appreciate the change in avatars gentlemen (Sour_grapes & Boatboy). Cheers!



Right click on Sour_Grapes, then hit "save".


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy24 said:


> Right click on Sour_Grapes, then hit "save".



Or do "Alligator drinking wine" in Google images.


----------



## the_rayway

Cheers gentlemen


----------



## Boatboy24

the_rayway said:


> Cheers gentlemen



Glad you found something to do on your day off.


----------



## the_rayway

Funny guy 

And now - back by popular demand...Ta Dah!

(you wouldn't believe the PM's I've gotten over the last month or so asking me to be me again! Lol)


----------



## sour_grapes

Well, if you recall, I threatened to quit the forum if you changed your avatar. Apparently I am a slow quitter.  Although I did not PM you, I am happy to see your smile back. (I did like the temporary alligator, though. It made this particular page look interesting with alligators everywhere!)


----------



## ckvchestnut

I like you original avatar too Ray! Great smile! Sour_grapes I like yours too. Can't change it now! Lol


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, checking in with the new avatars, we have:
Dan (AGAIN!)
Boatboy (Jim) -- a discriminating connoisseur (or someone passing gas, not sure!) 
GreginND -- a forlorn, anthropomorphized grape 
and _moi_, back to my altered state(s)

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## JohnT

How about this one for you SG...


----------



## sour_grapes

And JohnT changes out his wonderful pun....


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> And JohnT changes out his wonderful pun....


 
Wasn't me, but I look forward to whatever the avatar sniper comes up with next.


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Wasn't me, but I look forward to whatever the avatar sniper comes up with next.



Huh, that is interesting. I think the present avatar is a step down from "John tea."


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> Huh, that is interesting. I think the present avatar is a step down from "John tea."


 

It was great, don't get me wrong, but I realized that many might not trust the advice from a toilet avatar. LOL

Also, everyone else was changing their avatar's. I just felt that the Sniper would welcome another challenge. 

By the way, 

How much of a bribe to change glowin's avatar? The darn thing is hypnotic. I mean really, try and pull your eyes away from it..


----------



## ibglowin

The happiest Elephant on the planet! LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> How much of a bribe to change glowin's avatar?



I'll chip in!


----------



## Julie

JohnT said:


> It was great, don't get me wrong, but I realized that many might not trust the advice from a toilet avatar. LOL
> 
> Also, everyone else was changing their avatar's. I just felt that the Sniper would welcome another challenge.
> 
> By the way,
> 
> How much of a bribe to change glowin's avatar? The darn thing is hypnotic. I mean really, try and pull your eyes away from it..



JohnT, I already told Mike it is hard to take him serious with that avatar but he loves it!


----------



## Runningwolf

John I like your new Avatar
















.


----------



## JohnT

Thanks Dan. 


Julie, Nobody will be able to read a single thing that glowin posts. They will not be able to get past that avatar. 

Honestly, a person could stare at that thing for hours!


----------



## Julie

JohnT said:


> Thanks Dan.
> 
> 
> Julie, Nobody will be able to read a single thing that glowin posts. They will not be able to get past that avatar.
> 
> Honestly, a person could stare at that thing for hours!


 
Now that you say that, I'm thinking that was his plan!


----------



## ibglowin

Look into my jumping elephant Avatar JohnT and tell me all your secret winemaking techniques! Bwahahahahahahahahaha……..


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> Look into my jumping elephant Avatar JohnT and tell me all your secret winemaking techniques! Bwahahahahahahahahaha……..


 
Wheeew, Glowin.. For a minute there, I thought you might try and give me a "you like Welch's" post-hypnotic suggestion... LOL


----------



## Julie

JohnT said:


> Wheeew, Glowin.. For a minute there, I thought you might try and give me a "you like Welch's" post-hypnotic suggestion... LOL


 
That is Plan B! Once he has all of your winemaking techniques, he will then have you want nothing but Welch's and since I live closer, I am coming over to raid your wine cellar since you will no longer want any of that stuff!


----------



## JohnT

... Y e s M a s t e r ...


----------



## grapeman

John you forgot the trampoline................


----------



## JohnT

What more can I say Dan????


----------



## Boatboy24

It's only March 27th. Who's the fool now?


----------



## sour_grapes

Reefman?! Whoa, dude!! That is pretty, uhhh, busy. I like it! But, phew, busy.


----------



## JohnT

Sourgrapes 

Help me out here. What is this??


----------



## sour_grapes

I tried to resize it bigger, but it didn't work well. Let's see if this helps:
(PS, this is temporary!)


----------



## ckvchestnut

Was that an honest question JohnT? I know what it is lol


----------



## JohnT

ckvchestnut said:


> Was that an honest question JohnT? I know what it is lol


 

It was an honest question. I honestly could not make out that small, little version. It looked like a bunch of colored blotches. 

It is obvious now that I see the big version.


----------



## ckvchestnut

Ok lol kind of like my fire horse - no one could make out what it was! Ok I gotta to work now!


----------



## sour_grapes

Okay, JohnT has just about outdone himself this time!


----------



## JohnT

I thought you might find that one funny. I needed to come up with something for the time being. Like you, I subscribed to a premium membership today and needed a new avatar to fit the new larger size. I will come up with a new one before I offend too many people.


----------



## JohnT

Dan, 







It truly is an amazing self portrait. I just wonder how you got your avatar to be so big....


----------



## sour_grapes

sour_grapes said:


> Okay, JohnT has just about outdone himself this time!



I realized that I had better document this one before it goes away!


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> I realized that I had better document this one before it goes away!


 
Who said anything about it going away???


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Who said anything about it going away???



Ummm, some guy named "JohnT" did:



JohnT said:


> I thought you might find that one funny. I needed to come up with something for the time being. Like you, I subscribed to a premium membership today and needed a new avatar to fit the new larger size. *I will come up with a new one before I offend too many people.*


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> Ummm, some guy named "JohnT" did:


 

Ooops, sorry, Just a little paranoid. That Avatar sniper is still out there.


----------



## JohnT

As promised!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24

Very clever, John.


----------



## Runningwolf

John does that stand for out-tee as in you have an outee rather than an inee!


----------



## Boatboy24

At first, I thought "outhouse tea". Then I threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## JohnT

Outhouse Tea. Isn't that the vernacular for Welch's?


----------



## sour_grapes

I love Elmer's new one:


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> I love Elmer's new one:



I do too. Nice one, Elmer!


----------



## sour_grapes

Boatboy is disappointed in his last batch:





But don't worry, it gets better!


----------



## JohnT

Well, at least his new avatar is more pleasant on the eye...


----------



## JohnT

Nice one BB! A great scene from sideways.


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT does it again. 

Funny one, John.


----------



## JohnT

Just a homage to my Wife and how I make her feel sometimes...


----------



## JohnT

What do you all think of this one???


----------



## Elmer

JohnT said:


> What do you all think of this one???




Looks like a big vat of welches to me!


----------



## JohnT

Elmer said:


> Looks like a big vat of welches to me!


 

LOL, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## sour_grapes

I love it, except for that silly Giants logo!


----------



## sour_grapes

Rocky, what gives??? 




What happened to Bev?


----------



## Rocky

She's fine, Paul. I just felt I needed a new avatar so I took Bev's picture down and put up my old Army patch (3rd Infantry Division). I was wondering if anyone on the site may have served in the 3ID and I figured the patch may bring a response. 

Thanks for asking.


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh thank God!


----------



## ibglowin

You liked my bouncing little guy and you know it! LOL


----------



## JohnT

Oh Thank God!!!! 

Perhaps now my eyesight will be restored!


----------



## tanddc

Wow. I just read this entire thread and realized two things. I need a life...and an avatar.

Three things. I miss the elephant already.


----------



## ibglowin

LOL Thank you!


----------



## Boatboy24

'Tis the season, I guess.


----------



## JohnT

My thinking exactly BB!


----------



## tanddc

I see sour grapes has gotten into the Christmas Spirit as well.


----------



## Runningwolf

I'm in! Let's do it!


----------



## sour_grapes

tanddc said:


> Wow. I just read this entire thread and realized two things. I need a life...and an avatar.
> 
> Three things. I miss the elephant already.



So, I see you got yourself an avatar! Is that a ship's propeller?


----------



## sour_grapes

Wooo-hooo! @Julie, too!


----------



## tanddc

That is a turbine from a hydroelectric power plant in the land between the lakes area (Kentucky). No special meaning other than I choked trying to come up with and avatar . You guys with you really cool thought out ones created too much pressure. I will have to change it when I find the right thing.(No commitment issues here haha)


----------



## GreginND

Great to see all the holiday spirit.


----------



## dangerdave

I'm in! Happy Holidays, everyone!


----------



## sour_grapes

Nice, Dave. Now we have to "document it":


----------



## sour_grapes

Oh, and you, too, Greg:


----------



## sour_grapes

And Varis (geek), too!






BTW, WTH is that?


----------



## tanddc

sour_grapes said:


> And Varis (geek), too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, WTH is that?



My guess is a Pokémon/Digimon character ?


----------



## Elmer

tanddc said:


> My guess is a Pokémon/Digimon character ?




I don't know much about Pokemon, but I know enough to know that is not pikachu or any other Pokemon


----------



## sour_grapes

And Elmer, too! 







I like it, but I sure hope the drunk, belligerent octopus makes his return after the holidays! :^)


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> And Elmer, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it, but I sure hope the drunk, belligerent octopus makes his return after the holidays! :^)



The drunk octopus is my favorite avatar, ever!!


----------



## sour_grapes

And Grapeman joins the party!


----------



## sour_grapes

And Grapeman changes _again_


----------



## sour_grapes

And now Reefman! It is hard to keep up!


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> And Grapeman changes _again_



I'm not sure if that is supposed to depict a magical Santa going down the chimney, or one that is on fire and being launched _out of_ the chimney.


----------



## grapeman

Maybe he forgot to use Beano and got too close to the flames.......................


----------



## sour_grapes

And another new one for Mike (ibglowin)


----------



## tanddc

Sorry Mike, I still miss the elephant.


----------



## ibglowin

I sense he will return in the New Year!


----------



## JohnT

ibglowin said:


> I sense he will return in the New Year!


 
*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## sour_grapes

I'm with John..... but I fear that pointing this out may make the elephant MORE likely to return!


----------



## tanddc

Go Elephant!!!


----------



## sour_grapes

tanddc said:


> Go Elephant!!!



I agree: Go, elephant! Go! Go far away.


----------



## sour_grapes

And Tim (tanddc) joins the change-up group!


----------



## Runningwolf

JohnT said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!*



Even JohnT has caved into the pressures of Santa!!


----------



## Julie

Oh , isn't that sweet that JohnT shows his true spirit, well it is Christmas time.


----------



## JohnT

Runningwolf said:


> Even JohnT has caved into the pressures of Santa!!



Please forgive me... I saw that post, and when I came to I just didn't know what to say.....


----------



## JohnT

Wait a minute.... YOU GUYS MADE THAT MY AVATAR??????

now what evil did I do (in this life or a former one) to deserve such cruelty?????


----------



## JohnT

Even Santa himself hates me....


----------



## JohnT

Excuse me... I will just saunter to the corner. It is best that I be alone when I cry......


----------



## Julie

JohnT now that is not very nice blaming others!


----------



## JohnT

Mommy, why does Santa hate me?....(sniff, sob). 

it is one thing to leave coal in my stocking, but this???? Welches???? One might think that I hacked the Sony Corporation.....


----------



## sour_grapes

And another for Boatboy:






I think that is for Festivus, yes?


----------



## Boatboy24

@sour_grapes: Yes! yes it is!


----------



## Elmer

Holiday is over so I have moved on!

(but for some reason it is not showing up like it should be, darn technology!)


----------



## sour_grapes

Anther entry from Boatboy Jim:


----------



## sour_grapes

I know I have missed some good ones while I have been "away." Here is documenting a few:

Boatboy's latest (AKA, the appalled connoisseur):





A pleasant scene from JohnT:





And nicely surreal one from ibglowin:


----------



## sour_grapes

@Reefman: I like it!


----------



## JohnT

Hey boatboy, is that your reaction to your first sip of Welch's?


----------



## sour_grapes

@boatboy24: Jim, are you sucking that in, or spitting it out?


----------



## Boatboy24

sour_grapes said:


> @boatboy24: Jim, are you sucking that in, or spitting it out?



Yes.  It's a new method of aeration.


----------



## JohnT

Am I immune?


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> Am I immune?


.......


To...?


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Am I immune?



Quoi???????


----------



## sour_grapes

Mike, what was the inspiration for this:


----------



## ibglowin

When winemakers "Break Bad" ........... LOL


----------



## sour_grapes

Maybe you have become one of the "Reds Brothers"!


----------



## JohnT

Got some new tattoos. whacha think???


----------



## Boatboy24

You look good with the goatee, John!


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> Got some new tattoos. whacha think???
> 
> 
> Well, it is hard to tell. Since your (ahem) Forum Supporter status seems to have expired, your avatar is sooooo small that I cannot see it. (Nudge nudge nudge.)


----------



## JohnT

sour_grapes said:


> JohnT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got some new tattoos. whacha think???
> 
> 
> Well, it is hard to tell. Since your (ahem) Forum Supporter status seems to have expired, your avatar is sooooo small that I cannot see it. (Nudge nudge nudge.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOPS! I honestly had no idea. Just let me know where to go and pay (I believe that I can use paypal?)
Click to expand...


----------



## sour_grapes

Click the "Store" link on the red bar near (but not at) the top of the page: http://www.winemakingtalk.com/store/


----------



## JohnT

OK, done....


----------



## sour_grapes

JohnT said:


> OK, done....



Great! Now I can make out the "Wine Snob" tats!


----------



## JohnT

After seeing Boatboy's new one, I have a case of "Avatar Envy"!!!!





So how about showing the bottle that is used to fill that glass?????


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> After seeing Boatboy's new one, I have a case of "Avatar Envy"!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how about showing the bottle that is used to fill that glass?????



Bottle? You need a barrel.


----------



## JohnT

Time to resurrect this thread with Dan's latest...





Are you trying to say that your wine is "excellent".?


----------



## JohnT

.. I think that this would be even better for Dan...


----------



## Boatboy24

JohnT said:


> .. I think that this would be even better for Dan...



That'd make a good label.


----------



## dcbrown73

Well, maybe I shall join the fray. Also with a Simpsons avatar no less.


----------



## Boatboy24

OK, I'm in. I'm due anyway.


----------



## JohnT

Mine was supposed to be animated. I don't know why it came over as a still picture....


----------

